# Hair. In Motion.



## Rekd (Jul 28, 2010)

I haven't seen one like this. I'll start.

John Campbell, Lamb of God. From Mayhem Festival.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay, *hair in motion*, one from me.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 28, 2010)

Lamb of God...bad ass band!! \m/


----------



## Rekd (Jul 28, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Lamb of God...bad ass band!! \m/



I would agree! Here's another from Lamb of God;






:thumbup:

There's more on the way. I got great hair shots of Lamb of God, Rob Zombie and Korn.

Nice shot, Derrel!


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jul 28, 2010)

Jake Duncan--Guitar and back-up vocals.
Maylene and The Sons of Disaster.
Music Farm, Charleston SC.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 29, 2010)

I *had*( key word,had--stupid pc crashed lost like 2500 pics..*sigh*)  some nice shots of Shagrath, Vortex and Hell Hammer(he's BAD ASS) (from Dimmu borgir) 2 years ago... As well as from Hypocrisy, carcass and Otep.
They were Point and shoot...had to sneek in the cam..Lol, they turned out pretty awesome. 

Gotta love head banging action shots! 
How was the Mayhem fest?


----------



## Rekd (Jul 30, 2010)

/ramble-on/
Mayhem Fest was awesome! That was the first time I've ever done a concert type of venue. 

I usually do motorsports, like Freestyle Motocross, Offroading, Air Races and Drag Races kind of stuff. Turns out the Metal Mulisha was going to Mayhem Festival so I was able to get a press pass and a photo pass. (I took my wife on a "date", was fun as hell! I made her interview John 5, she did great. I'll post a pict of his hair in motion later.)

/ramble-off/

Here's more hair in motion, but the hair is in the form of a beard and you really can't see it in the first picture, so I put a second picture so you'd know it was there. 

Derek Garland, Metal Mulisha Freestyle Motocross rider.


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Rekd (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's John 5, plays for Rob Zombie. Kinda blurry. I haven't PP'd any of these yet.


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dieselboy said:


>



I din't see any hair in this picture.


----------



## DragonHeart (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## LaFoto (Aug 21, 2010)

Scanned print from just about ages ago...


----------



## svphotoman (Aug 21, 2010)

here is mine from this summer


----------



## er111a (Aug 21, 2010)

neat idea


----------

